# wild pidgeon won't eat



## Convie (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi, I picked up a pidgeon from my neighbours house yesterday, he was taking great enjoyment watching my cats stalk it and then run away in fear, so I went to grab it before my other braver cat went and got it.

I have rescued many wild birds before but never really had trouble with feeding, or even handling really.

This bird is a good weight, hes very bright eyed and alert, but hes also very nervous and huffs even when I open the lid to put food in, it looks like he left wing and foot is messed up, he can lift the wing up but he can't stretch it out fully, I would take him to a proper rescue but I worry they will just put him down, any advice on how I can get him to eat and how long I leave him not eating before I intervene?

I've added a photo of him where you can sort of see the wing, I'll add a better one when hes calmer, if hes ever calmer


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pls dont just take him to any rescue that may euthanize him. There is a trustworthy Facebook rescue group who may be able to help you instead, http://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection
Thank you for helping him. Are you offering wild bird mix or pigeon mix?


----------



## Convie (Jun 21, 2017)

cwebster said:


> Pls dont just take him to any rescue that may euthanize him. There is a trustworthy Facebook rescue group who may be able to help you instead, http://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection
> Thank you for helping him. Are you offering wild bird mix or pigeon mix?


I went to shops this morning and got him some wild bird mix as I am not sure where to really get pidgeon mix


----------



## Convie (Jun 21, 2017)

just remembered the video my neighbour sent me of the pidgeon when it was in his garden and when my cat was looking at it, in this video you can see his wing, and hopefully it will give you an example on what I mean, where he can't stretch it out all the way, he will lift it when he runs.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz9VKFeEZ9g


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the wing is broken and isn't set right, then he will never be releasable, as he won't be able to fly well enough to evade predators. Also, something got him, for him to be injured like that, which means that he needs antibiotics ASAP, or could get an infection that can kill him. Please go to the Facebook group that cwebster has posted and maybe they will know where you can take him to get the much needed meds, and the wing set, if broken. They heal fast, so you don't have that much time for either. 
He's a young bird so don't know how long he has been out of the nest. Could still be learning to eat. You may have to feed him. Can you get some frozen peas and defrost them under warm running water and hand feed them to him? Here is how you woud do that.
If you need to feed peas to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed.


----------



## Convie (Jun 21, 2017)

I've requested to join the group, I had a look at his wing, photos added, it doesn't seem dropped at all, or broken still but loads of feathers are missing, I didn't see any open wounds either, although it was hard because he kept slapping me with it lol.

using the help of my OH I managed to get 4 peas in him, he was refusing the first one but happily took the next 3, then started to fight a little bit so i put him back before stressing him out anymore.

his foot is what truly messed, he was standing up earlier, he stands on it, sadly I didn't get a photo but he cant move his toes or anything its just limp.
I will try and add a photo next time he stands


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Poor little love he looks like a collard dove to me and they are very timid, much more so than a feral pigeon. He won't like you feeding him but if you gently wrap him like Jay has suggested he won't have much say in it and will have to like it or lump it in order to survive. He looks like he can easily handle fifteen peas minimum to me, they will give him temporary nutrition and moisture, so no need for water at all. Don't worry if his poo looks a little green after feeding with peas. He sounds like he's been through the mill and I'm so glad your neighbour spotted him. 
The group will help with rescue advice, some very experienced members on there too. 
Thanks for helping this poor little mite.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You need to get food into him or he is going to starve.


----------



## Convie (Jun 21, 2017)

He had 17 peas this morning, I am struggling to find somewhere that will take him I keep getting given number for rspca who I don't trust, just wondering if anyone has a rough guide to how much the vet will cost cos I may just take him down there and pay for him to get treated today for his poor foot


----------



## Convie (Jun 21, 2017)

so due to his foot being so messed up I decided he definitely has to go to a rescue today! (that and my cats were trying to claw through the door) I spent ages trying to find someone who wont put him down close by, which failed but thankfully red tunnel ferries were willing to take him on the ferry to go to the isle of wight to a lovely lady who was on the facebook group you sent, turns out he wasn't attacked.

link for update and details 

https://www.facebook.com/wallyawol/posts/484349375243433


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for caring and for getting him into good hands.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update, and for helping him.


----------

